# New Location: "Donut" Reef



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found the "Donut" reef this past weekend. This is a large metal storage tank about the size of one of the boilers on the Russian Freighter. Looks like it rolled about 275' NW of its deployment location during a storm. I notified Robert Turpin and he will update the Escambia County reef list with the new coordinates.

Old Location: 30 10.883 N 87 14.446 W
New Location: 30 10.913 N 87 14.484 W


Whackum


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

cool. I was looking for it and couldn't find it last time I went.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

About how far out us this from the pass. Also what all did you see if you don't mind sharing ?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats what it is a donut. Used back in the old days. It floated with the bottom open to the ocean. It was used by NAS old oil was pumped or poured into it when full it was towed offshore, tipped over the oil would float and be dissapated by the sun and wave action. Pulled back in and refilled. The lexington barge and fender next to the barge were used by the carrier Lexington. The fender was between the ship and pier. Barge was used to paint the sides or work off of. That donut moves after every good sized storm.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the depth? Anything interesting on the reef besides snapper and lionfish?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> What is the depth? Anything interesting on the reef besides snapper and lionfish?


. If I remember, the depth is around 100'. Could be wrong though.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for posting the corrected numbers


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> What is the depth? Anything interesting on the reef besides snapper and lionfish?


 If I remember correctly, I think it was around 75' to the bottom.

Not much to see in the way of fish. My son shot four lionfish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ive gotten a few flounder on it years ago about 3 moves ago. It just keeps rolling along after every storm always winds up NW from last spot.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the knowledge Bryan and Ron!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

How far out of Pensacola Pass ?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

About 9 miles south close to a barge.


----------

